#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Γνήσιο της υπογραφής αίτησης σε πολεοδομία

## pmounta

Συνάδελφοι καλημέρα,
επειδή τώρα τελευταία η πολεοδομία Καλαμάτας για να δεχθεί μια αίτηση πελάτη ζητάει ή να είναι αυτοπροσώπως ο πελάτης ή να έχει θεωρήσει την υπογραφή του σε ΚΕΠ ή να εξουσιοδοτεί τον μηχανικό σε ΚΕΠ  ήθελα να ρωτήσω αυτό συμβαίνει σε άλλες πολεοδομίες? 
Αυτο το κάνουν σε εφαρμογή του 4030/11 που γράφει : "Αίτηση του κυρίου ή του έχοντος νόμιμο δικαίωμα με τις δηλώσεις αναθέσεων - αναλήψεων σε ενιαίο τεύχος και φύλλο ελέγχου."  και που προφανώς όπως γινόταν πάντα ένας από τους "έχοντες νόμιμο δικαίωμα" είναι και ο μηχανικός που έχει την δήλωση ανάθεσης.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## milt

για εργασίες 48ης ενημέρωσης και για ΕΕΜΚ στης πολεοδομίες πχ Πειραιά, Ρέντη κτλ ζητάνε το έντυπο αίτησης να είναι υπογεγραμμένο από τον πελάτη σε ΚΕΠ , με το σκεπτικό ότι τα έντυπα έχουν μέσα κειμενάκια υπεύθυνης δήλωσης + εξουσιοδότηση από τον πελάτη στον μηχανικό για την κατάθεση κτλ κτλ....

----------

pmounta

----------


## pmounta

Ευχαριστώ milt!

----------

